# Here is my Palomino



## BrookeWookie (Oct 20, 2007)

He is a 9 yr old Palomino Stallion. He is gorgeous. I fell in love with him the moment I laid eyes on him. 
This is when I first got him. He was a little thin








This is after I fed him a few weeks later and you can't really see his ribs anymore. He is getting so fat now









This is him checking out the camera








This is him looking for a treat. He only cares about food.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's really nice...you should post some confo shots of him, I'd like to check him out


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's super cute!! 
Palomino is one of my fav coloring.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww.. He's a darling! I bet he's a ham. What's his name?


----------



## Leaguer's Quest (Oct 15, 2007)

He's stunning!
Do you breed him? I'd like confo shots too.


----------



## BrookeWookie (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. His name is Sarge. 

I have not bred him but the owner before me said he was bred 10 times and had 9 foals. He said that everytime he had a successful breeding that the foals came out Palomino. 

He is not registered and is only a grade, but I think he is absolutely stunning!! 

Unfortunately do to his temperment I am having him gelded to calm him down. My Dad doesn't want me to do it, but for his health and mine. He is getting gelded.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he must be a good stallion! LOL.
Yeah, I'd also get him gelded; it's better that way because he'd probably act better. 
But he's very cute, & I love his name!


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Here is my <span style=*

 :shock:  what a hunk!! you are a lucky person!!! such a handsom horse


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I love pallys!!!!!  

He's got a gorgeous golden coat!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awww what a handsome boy. I have a soft spot for palominos....and bucksins


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

he is such a cutie! post some more pics soon!


----------

